# Talk about OVERCROWDED!



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I found these on Goldfish Utopia from someones trip to Hong Kong. Oh my is all I have to say! And we think pet stores here are bad!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

more


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

tut tut... they deserve better


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

Poor guys


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, they do that the same here in VN, also I find guppies, angel fish, several kinds of loaches and more more fish "in a same boat"


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

thats sad....you shouldve bought their stock and saved them all, Lexus! :wink:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like standard feeder tanks to me.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

You would think they'd have major ammonia problems. So many messy fish in those tanks! They also look more like fancy goldfish than feeders... could just be the pic though


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

They are fancy goldfish and I didnt go, I swiped the picture from goldfish utopia.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

HEY That looks like the wallyworld in Ottumwa IA after they get a ton og goldies,


Correct me if I am wrong, Does that one tank say 79.00? I sure hope that isn;t for one fish?
I wouldn;t give .07 cents for a amonia/nitrites poisoned fish


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I think they are in hong kong prices.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

You don't know the water conditions. They could be in 100% freshwater exchange systems. I'm sure they also sell them pretty quickly. 


RC


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Ive seen it just as bad at walmart.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

those prices aren't in yen...they have dollar signs next to them.
and it looks like a 19 not a 79. but thats just me


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm from HK so the prices there are about 7 times here so 1 dollar here will equal about 7 there, and plus I think that fine, in HK many people buy goldfish because they are believed to bring good fortune. And they sell fast, the goldfish might be there for a day or two.

John


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

where's HK :?:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

HK is Hong Kong.... Hong Kong, administrative region of China, consisting of a mainland portion located on the country’s southeastern coast and about 235 islands


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

hong kong.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

oh yeah... we were just talking about it  i forgot


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

a few of them do look like feeder tanks, and most goldfish tanks around here do look like that!


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

most feeder goldfish will be for arowanas, good luck too!


----------



## LeafGoblinFish (Mar 15, 2005)

is it ok to see ded fish in my LFS tanks? should i continue to buy fish from there? i went there one day and saw that they had more of my indian butterfly gobies that are non food agressive and prefer brackish water  they were keeping them in with freshwater and a bunch of food agressive fish i felt so bad i wanted to buy them all....but i dont have anymore room sometimes i wonder about LFS's and if you think wallyworld is bad check out petsmart i will NEVER buy fish from them i saw a tank with about 40-50 3" plecos in about 20g of water sad very sad i wouldnt buy fish from a chain store like wallyworld or petsmart


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

In my experience, dead fish in LFS tanks = more likely to have dead fish in your own tank! If they don't take care of the fish in their tanks (dead fish is evidence of that), the fish are likely to be quite stressed, and more likely to die when you get them home than well cared for fish.


----------

